# courtesy in the field



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Just wanted to share an experience I had over the weekend. Myself and a buddy were setting up in a field that we had scouted the day before and another group of guys showed up about 20 minutes after us. They drove right out into our spread and I was thinking this was going to go bad one of us. After talking with them for 10 minutes or so I guess we figured out that we both knew what we doing and werent interested in ruining anyones morning. So I asked if they wanted to join us and they agreed so we shifted some stuff around and made room for them and used some of thier decoys to finish out the spread. Turns out that one of them is an outstanding caller (wich I am not) and they were putting together a video. We seemed to get along real well and killed a dozen birds that day.

I went that afternoon and scouted another field and invited the same guys out in the morning and we killed a 4 man limit. I guess the point is that I could have told these guys to hit the sticks but instead made a few new friends and since they hunt alot of the same areas I do we wont be bumping heads and we can help each other out.

lesson a little courtesy can go a long way.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Glad you had a good experince. I have had some good experinces, but more often then not I have had bad ones.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

True words blhunter. One time me and my buddy threw out our 150 full bodies and were set up an hour before shooting time. 20 mins to sun up some guys drove into the field, drove right by us, and set up 150 yards downwind of us. They set up a dozen shells and sat on white buckets. They skyblasted everything that started to come into our spread. People like that ruin hunting for everyone. :******:


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

Most of the time its always "well we've been scouting this for days" whether or not it was the previous night only or what.. I know my group works really hard to get our spots, usually stay right at the entrance in our vehicles or sometimes even try to find posted fields, then upon land owner approval don't have to worry... We've offered several times for people to set up with us but it seems most generally turn out to have some issue with that.. I wish everyone got along it'd be alot easier for everyone to have a good hunt... thats awesome that you guys paired up!


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah guys I can imagine that same situation has turned out very different alot more times than not, I figured it was going to go that way too. I Think we should all take a step back sometimes and realize that in the end we are out there for pretty much the same reasons and that no matter how long youve been at it or how good you are there is always something to be learned from someone else. Too bad everybody cant see it the same way.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

outlaw,

Its good you made a positive outof it,however I would never enter a field with hunters already setup,seems to happen s alot in NoDak?but sounds like you guyz worked it out,good job.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> however I would never enter a field with hunters already setup


Thank YOU!!!!

Thats were fields A,B,C etc. come in if ur beat to a field politely move on. I understand sometimes you don't have other options, but if you do your homework more often than not you should have other options. If not respect them and move on!!! :beer:


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

I agree with just moving on but to be fair to these guys they had no idea I was there till they were already in the field because where my truck was and the layout of the field.


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

its sad that it has come down to people worrying about getting down winded in the same field. wow


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

I have had it go both ways. I have made new friends before and I have had guys be less than agreeable. One that sticks out in my mind involves someone who had a reputation for being trouble. He got away with it for years since he was the banker that held the note on some of those properties (this was in Wyoming, not Nodak), until he retired! His ways caught up to him and he no longer hunts geese, couldn't get permission anymore! He bullied me pretty bad the night before inspite of the fact the landowner told him that I was already going to hunt that day. I sent word that I was going to have a chat with him in person when his booze wore off the next morning and decided to setup in another field nearby. Well, all of the geese liked my flagging, calling, and decoys much better. His group fired one volley over in the "right" field. I let birds land in my decoys several times without shooting. I think they got the message: I asked them if they wanted to join me the night before and they would have been completely welcome to hunt with me anytime. This was the payoff to unacceptable behavior. The man never set foot in front of me again. This took place over 10 years ago. The moral is that nice guys make friends and the bad ones eventually end up on the short end of the stick one way or the other. More often than not, I make friends. Some of those friendships are lifelong. :beer:


----------

